# Diesel Injector on 2014 Cruze



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Does anyone had their injectors replaced since you bought diesel cruze??? Curious...


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

It sounds like I am the only one had issue with injectors huh?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm at 98K with no problems. Injectors or otherwise. Knock on wood LOL


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

140k miles no injector issues, wish I could help, hoping someone can chime in, good luck...


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

145K no issues.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

outdoorjr said:


> It sounds like I am the only one had issue with injectors huh?


Kind of, yes. In approaching 7 years on this forum and owning my Diesel, this is the first time I recall anyone bringing up an injector issue.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

revjpeterson said:


> Kind of, yes. In approaching 7 years on this forum and owning my Diesel, this is the first time I recall anyone bringing up an injector issue.


Yeah - I find it odd as #4 injector went back and replaced with new ones about 5 months ago. Now #1 went bad. Had been faithfully replace fuel filter three times. It sounds like I am the only one with this issue. Strange..... Thanks.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

outdoorjr said:


> Yeah - I find it odd as #4 injector went back and replaced with new ones about 5 months ago. Now #1 went bad. Had been faithfully replace fuel filter three times. It sounds like I am the only one with this issue. Strange..... Thanks.


It sounds like with a cascading failure like that, and since it's not common to the vehicle, it could be particular to your fuel source Even if you're keeping on top of filtration for the fuel, it could possibly have a lack of lubricity, inadequate protective additives, etc. Do you consistently buy fuel at the same place, and if so, what do you know about their fuel, compared to other places that the rest of us might be filling? Do you use any kind of additive? I'd look into the fuel, and if it does seem plausible that the fuel is a problem, consider a new source, or some additives to remedy the problem. If it looks like that is a factor, you'd probably want to keep a close eye on your High Pressure Fuel Pump (the one driven by the timing belt) too.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah I agreed with you - I always take my car to Costco Gas station for Diesel fill up. Costco usually has better quality. I have not used any kind of additive. I always take it to Chevy Dealership for oil change, all system checked and had several warranty claims to replace DEF Tank and senors. Had timing belt replaced at 95K cuz of water pump leak. (replaced the pulley/tension too) -- I am going to ask to have High Pressure Fuel Pump checked.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Some diesel fuel additives have compounds to control injector deposits. You could have some kind of deposit issue with the fuel you’re using. I’d consider using something before a 3rd injector needs to be replaced. Scan the ECM on a warm engine to check your cylinder balance to see what the other 2 injectors are doing.


----------



## Canmech (Oct 14, 2020)

@258,000km I'm starting to have injector issues. I have tried flushing but still getting error codes for fuel trim max. Done all my checks and I need to replace an injector. I only have 1 question which is - do I need to have the injector programmed to the ecu on this car. I know with the equipment I work on ( heavy equipment mechanic) we need to program the injectors. But cannot find anything to tell me on these cars if the injectors need to be programmed to the ECU.


----------



## mtriverrunner (Mar 30, 2021)

I found this thread researching my own injector issues. 2 months ago I had an injector replaced. Now I am getting codes P01CF, P02D1, and P02D3. All injector related. I am wondering if I need a new #3 injector. Does anybody know a source for instructions on how to change the injector? Much like the OP I dont want to keep dropping $700-800 to have the dealer change out the injectors when the part only costs $200 from Rock Auto.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

just speaking from experience dealing with other diesels make definitly sure you are not getting fuel with water in it. Separator should take care of this but remember is was built by the cheapest bidder. I always make sure I get fuel when the tanks are settled at the station, I figure out when the truck fills it then wait a few days they are usually on a schedule. Water will tear up an injector real quick fuel is the lubrication inside the injector for the tight tolerances... water not so much


----------

